# Which tattoo should I get next???



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I got a small/simple bat on my arm as my first tattoo. Next one I get will be bigger and have more detail! Its between Leatherface(holding a chainsaw) on my lower/outer arm or a bloody hand print on my upper arm(to appear as though somebody grabbed me with bloody hands)- I plan on getting both of these so the order I get them doesn't really matter.  And I'm having a hard time choosing which to do first.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

lol, the bloody handprint reminded me of an episode from Supernatural.



I would go with the handprint.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

thanks for voting- and I didn't like The Next Generation either but the original 70's TCM is my favorite movie, ever...so it would be a picture from that movie I'm sure.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Kinda surprised everyone chose the handprint.  It was the one I had wanted to get next though. The reason I started thinking about Leatherface next instead, actually is because I have a sunburn on my shoulder right now- which might be in the area I'd want the tattoo. And also, where I had liposuction, I wanted to be sure my skin had retracted where it was going to and that my incisions are healed. But I have no idea when I'll be getting my next tattoo. I hope it's soon though.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

As long as you're going for shock value, have a portrait of Nancy Pelosi tattooed on you somewhere.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

rweezer36 said:


> Actually, I enjoyed The Next Generation, I don't think I ever laughed harder at a horror movie


It was pretty stupid.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Dub16 said:


>


Haha


----------

